# What kind of rash is this? (update in post #11)



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

My 4 week DS has a rash we've been trying to get rid of, and it was up and down the sides of his butt cheeks and was looking better (sposies for now, air time, cloth wipes, butt paste, washing bottom often, baking soda in baths). There are bright red tiny spots that don't really look raised that are on each side of his anus. On each side it looks like a filled in circle made up of 6-7 dots and they don't really look like they're going away very well. Any ideas? I know food connections are usually a ring around the anus, right? I wouldn't describe these as a ring around his anus but not sure if it could indicate another cause.

http://i483.photobucket.com/albums/r...0530091845.jpg

Nystatin appeared to make the rash worse...


----------



## paintingmom (Nov 20, 2007)

I don't know about the rash around his anus. OUCH!

But would as what material your dipes were made of--he might have a polyester allergy if they are suedecloth or fleece.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

We used diaper service cloth but went to 7th gen sposies to get rid of the rash. Diaper service washes with homemade soap, vinegar rinse and bleaches between customers. We've had a batch that hadn't just been bleached and still got rash (it went away so we went back to cloth then it came back).


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

bump with pic added


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

That looks like a contact allergy to me. Either he is allergic to the material your dipes are made of, allergic to something used to launder them, or he is allergic to something you are eating (if you BF) or something in his formula (if you FF).


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

I did some reading last night on yeast, and starting thinking it may be yeast after all since regular treatments didn't help after a few days, and also read that nystatin can make it worse for some (which it did for him), so I went out and got Lotrimin cream. It's significantly better today after a couple applications. I'll see what the pedi says tomorrow.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

I would let him sleep on his tummy, w/o his diaper during daytime naps, preferrably somewhere near a window where the light could gently filter in and "air it out". Hope he gets better fast!


----------



## Moonchild77 (Apr 15, 2008)

ds2 has the same!!

6 mo old and starting solids................

also teething.........

and happy heiny's without flushable liner since two days........








:

I tried breastmilk and Weleda cream.

:-(

he eats cucomber, apple, grape, banana, breadcrust,

Let me know,what your ped says!!

I am seeing my ped wednesday, for ds2's big toe-nails, the are growing into his feet, it is infected... I am using soda and Fucudine.

I will let you know what my doc said!

Best of luck!!
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Moonchild77 (Apr 15, 2008)

Quote:

Detergent
Non-biological detergent should always be used when washing nappies and wraps. Personally I use Persil, and find that the liquid non-bio leaves things a bit softer than powder. Use only about half normal amount of detergent when washing nappies; too much can cause irritation to baby's skin and hold on to smells! Avoid using soap based products with Fuzzi Bunz, Stuffables, or Fleece liners, as soap may waterproof the fleece, causing leakage.
what do they mean with non-biological?

I think I at least use too much detergent...


----------



## belchers1 (Jul 10, 2008)

That rash looks bad! I hope you guys get rid of soon!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

It's getting worse again! It gets better for a couple days then gets worse. This has happened about three times now, and since then we haven't changed our diaper routine (cloth wipes, water, 7th gen sposies, air time when we can get it, dry out between changes). He hasn't worn cloth for two weeks so the laundry routine there is not relevant (diaper service). In total he's had this rash for 3 weeks and he's almost 5 weeks old.

It's now spreading to the inner creases of his legs. It wasn't like that with his last change three hours ago. I am getting worried. Doc did a culture for yeast and it came back negative, yet lotrimin made a huge difference two days ago. We're putting Butt Paste on when we don't use lotrimin (that's 2x a day for lotrimin). Only thing differnet I did today was try some CA Baby Calendula cream at a change earlier today.

Help! I don't knw that the pedi will be much help if I take him back in, he'll say it's stool related.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
Help! I don't knw that the pedi will be much help if I take him back in, he'll say it's stool related.

Stool-related...are you drinking milk? I'd cut out the major allergens and see if that helps.









Poor little guy! I'm so sorry you are going through this!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
Stool-related...are you drinking milk? I'd cut out the major allergens and see if that helps.









I am. I drink raw milk.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
I am. I drink raw milk.

I'd cut it out for a month (it can take a while to leave your system) and see what happens. Here's info from Kellymom http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns...nsitivity.html

Quote:

Other signs of a food allergy may include: *rash, hives, eczema, sore bottom*, dry skin; wheezing or asthma; congestion or cold-like symptoms; red, itchy eyes; ear infections; irritability, fussiness, colic; intestinal upsets, vomiting, constipation and/or diarrhea, or green stools with mucus or blood.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
I'd cut it out for a month (it can take a while to leave your system) and see what happens. Here's info from Kellymom http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns...nsitivity.html

He has been fussier today and yesterday, and I'd been working for a week on heavy let down issues and his frustration with milk flow.

Does other diary need to be cut out like cheese, yogurt and butter? Those are the other main diary foods I have been eating in addition to raw milk.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

Could it be a staph infection? Are there any pustules at all (even tiny ones)?

We have had some serious staph infection, in one of my daughters it infected her diaper area and she ended up hospitalized on antibiotics.

After a year+ researching how to contain the infection we started doing bleach baths. You put a tiny amount (1/4 cup in a full bath, so less in a shallow baby bath) and soak for 10-15 minutes. It's the same conditions as a swimming pool. This has pretty much stopped our skin infections from recurring. I know it sounds drastic but it's no worse than dipping in a swimming pool.


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *meowee* 
Could it be a staph infection? Are there any pustules at all (even tiny ones)?

We have had some serious staph infection, in one of my daughters it infected her diaper area and she ended up hospitalized on antibiotics.

After a year+ researching how to contain the infection we started doing bleach baths. You put a tiny amount (1/4 cup in a full bath, so less in a shallow baby bath) and soak for 10-15 minutes. It's the same conditions as a swimming pool. This has pretty much stopped our skin infections from recurring. I know it sounds drastic but it's no worse than dipping in a swimming pool.

Like little pimples? From what I recall, they are bumps but don't look pussy. The red dots on either side of his anus are pretty much flat, just red. Then elsewhere, there are some small raised bumps. Thanks for the mention of the infection, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
Does other diary need to be cut out like cheese, yogurt and butter? Those are the other main diary foods I have been eating in addition to raw milk.

I'm no expert, but I think the milk proteins are still in cheese, yogurt and butter, so if you want to test the allergy, you'd be better off eliminating all sources, or cut WAY down. I hope it's something simple like an allergy, vs. an infection.


----------



## Googy (Apr 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookAMH* 
He has been fussier today and yesterday, and I'd been working for a week on heavy let down issues and his frustration with milk flow.

Does other diary need to be cut out like cheese, yogurt and butter? Those are the other main diary foods I have been eating in addition to raw milk.


Yes, you should cut ALL dairy, including "hidden" dairy like in baked goods, cereals, etc. I did this and DD was a whole different child. If dairy doesn't work, I would look into the other big 8 allergens.

Did your doc check to make sure its not something more serious, like MRSA???


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Googy* 
Yes, you should cut ALL dairy, including "hidden" dairy like in baked goods, cereals, etc. I did this and DD was a whole different child. If dairy doesn't work, I would look into the other big 8 allergens.

Did your doc check to make sure its not something more serious, like MRSA???

He did not. I had an unplaned c-section btw.

From what I see online, rash in the leg creases usually indicates yeast. Sigh. I wish I knew exactly what it was! No matter the work involved though, I know it's worth it for his benefit.


----------



## joyfulgrrrl (Jun 8, 2006)

It looks EXACTLY like the infection my DD had when we had thrush.

I would treat for thrush as per www.drjacknewman.com - I also eliminated wheat, dairy, and sugar from my diet for a week. It sucked, but the rash completely cleared up. We also gave her lots of naked time. Good luck!


----------



## CookAMH (Jun 2, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *joyfulgrrrl* 
It looks EXACTLY like the infection my DD had when we had thrush.

I would treat for thrush as per www.drjacknewman.com - I also eliminated wheat, dairy, and sugar from my diet for a week. It sucked, but the rash completely cleared up. We also gave her lots of naked time. Good luck!

Thanks! Did your DD have thrush in her mouth? Would this be treating it at the breast to flow through to his intestines and help the rash that way? I read the candida protocol section on his site for treatment and didn't see a topical recommendation.


----------

